# Hedgehog belly is very pink



## c_weiler (Dec 11, 2008)

Its probably nothing, but recently Ive noticed that my hedgehogs belly has been extremely pink, and ussually all you can see is fur, it looks like some fur may have been falling out, or maybe his skin is just getting bright enough to show through.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What type of heating are you using? If a heating pad, it is possibly to warm for him. 

How old is he? Have you seen any fur in his cage?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I am also having a similar issue with my Quigley. When I bathe him and hold him I notice a lot of fur like he is shedding a lot. Mine is not on a heating pad, and is over two years old (probably between two and three years). 

I'd be interested to more responses to this post or perhaps C_Weiler and I can compare notes and catch some similarities that may be causing fur loss. What do you think C_ Weiler?


----------



## hedgieball (Sep 4, 2008)

Cocoa has had dry skin since I got her, but I never really thought that her skin looked particularly pink. My vet kept telling me to put some flaxseed oil on her dry skin but this last time he pointed out to me that the skin on her stomach was pink-er and the skin on her back should be darker and well... not dry. It ended up being a yeast infection. He gave me a medicated shampoo to use on her once every three days and she seems to be doing better already. Your vet may need to test a skin swab but other than that it's a fairly simple and easy fix to a sore problem


----------

